# Polyrhythmic studies



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi

Although I'm studying now, and focused on, 20th century harmonies, I also write tonal music.
However, I wanted to experiment with polyrhythm.
This first short composition mixes 5/4 in the right hand and 7/8 in the left hand (piano):
score: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/XV_03_5.pdf
audio: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/XV_03_5.mp3

This second piece seems very easy... very cantabile. But its difficulty is that the right hand is in 7/8 and the left in 5/4.
score: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/XV_03_1 IT ALL COMES BACK (TO YOU).pdf
audio: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/XV_03_1 IT ALL COMES BACK (TO YOU).mp3

An one more, this time combining 6/8 + 2/4... It includes a "citation" of a phrase from a song by McCartnery (m. 22 - m. 29). Sorry, but I get influences from many musics.
score: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/XV_03_3 IN DREAMS.pdf
audio: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/XV_03_3 IN DREAMS.mp3

In other occasion I will upload some bitonal and polytonal things I made.

Greetings!!


----------

